# Needed to vent about the charade called the job interview



## AnotherGuy (Aug 5, 2013)

I just wanted to vent real quick about frustration finding work.

For the past month or so I have been in a pretty positive mood because I was pretty hopeful about a job I got an interview for. I went and bought a new suit. I went and interviewed. But I somehow KNEW I wouldn't get it. I wasn't being negative. I just got a weird feeling because we were told that we would be notified by the end of week and I interviewed on a Tuesday. That was about 3 weeks ago. The recruiter went on vacation. (I know because I emailed her and got an auto reply saying so).

So I didn't get the job, as I suspected. What frustrates me is that I went to the interview, and the other candidates seemed unprepared. I'm not saying that because they were my competition. I'm saying it because many of the women went with dresses that were inappropriate for a job interview, but stellar for a night out at a nightclub. Their cleavage was inappropriately out with tattoos over their chests. Some of the males were there with NECK TATTOOS.. What I want to know is WHO beat me out for this job. A job I have experience for as a credit analyst and am qualified for. I spoke with the other candidates as we were waiting. They spoke ebonics!!!

Sometimes I just wish that I could sit down with an interviewer and say _"Listen, let's skip the charade. You just want to know how above and beyond I'll go for as sub par pay as possible. I NEED a living. Just give me the money you're going to offer for me to do whatever it is you need me to do. You see my work history. You see that I've done this before. I'm qualified and I have the required experience. Just pick me, and you won't need to do this interview duty anymore"._

But no. We have to pretend that we dress to the 9's everyday. We all have to pretend that we don't take sh**s and have biases or feel like crap sometimes. We have to pretend that we are better than saying curse words and that we aren't just pretending to be super professional just to get a paycheck.

I'm fully convinced that interviewing for a job is no different than the throw of the dice. It does not matter one iota if you went to school, are qualified, and have experience. In the event that you're NOT interviewing because you know someone in the company, than you are at the complete and utter mercy of however the interviewer feels that day. Maybe he/she had an argument with their spouse. Maybe something you're wearing reminds you of someone they can't stand. Maybe they are simply offended because you smiled at them. Or the opposite; maybe they simply liked the fact that you wore a New York Giants pin on your lapel. Or possibly you remind them of a really funny family member.

What are you supposed to feel when your ability to make a living hinges on the utmost trivial details of existence. Would you propose that business decisions are made in the interest of best business, or for personal reasons?

Anyhow, hopefully someone can commiserate.


----------



## wmu'14 (Sep 17, 2010)

I know what you mean. My main issues are telling the employers stories about myself, but I definitely am annoyed it does come down to the employer asking themself "Will I like working with this person?"
As poor as my interview skills are, there have been a couple times where I really did feel like I had a perfect interview, but didn't get them because I do think the employers just didn't like me. It's a problem I've always had.


----------



## Tymes Rhymes (May 28, 2014)

I understand. I went on a few interviews to both entry level retail to more professional settings and the interview process just seemed too malformed.

Simple, generic questions that really left the status of the interview up to how the interviewer was feeling that day.

I wish that I could just tell the interviewer "Hey I need money, that is why I have applied here." but companies are too self-aggrandizing to realize that we have outside lives. It always has to be all about the company.

I accepted a retail position because I got desperate and they are the only ones whom went further than just an interview so I definitely know what you mean OP.

Hopefully if I can make my at home business work, I won't have to deal with job interviews for quite a while.


----------



## AnotherGuy (Aug 5, 2013)

Tymes Rhymes said:


> Simple, generic questions that really left the status of the interview up to how the interviewer was feeling that day.
> 
> I wish that I could just tell the interviewer "Hey I need money, that is why I have applied here." but companies are too self-aggrandizing to realize that we have outside lives. It always has to be all about the company.


I have to agree with you and wanted to add to what you said.

"Why our company?" Because my bills won't stop coming and you're hiring sir. I'm not sure that anyone in the history of the word has ever said "my dream is to answer the phones for a living".

But in regards to what you said about how the interviewer feels that day: If I tell that interviewer "I am an independent hard worker"- That day, the interviewer can understand "this guy is a loner". Independence is a great trait in an employee! But tomorrow someone can say the same thing and the interviewer will say "Wow! A motivated self-starter!"

I can say that "I am a team player!". The interviewer may hear "Uh oh! This guy is dependent on others! He can't be left alone!". Team oriented employees are ALSO a great thing to be. But tomorrow, the same interviewer will hear that phrase and say "Wow! This guy gets along well with others!".

It's all a gamble. You have to rely on a completely set of random unknown conditions to be satisfied to make a living.


----------



## i suck at life (Mar 14, 2014)

yes! yes! yes! yes! its all rigged. what a joke these hiring managers are. i totally agree with you! for me tho, what i hate is that if i accidentally fumble my words once, i can basically forget about the job. they'd see me as incapable of communicating. 

i just wanna be like "Look, i know i may come across as a bit awkward, but that does NOT! hinder my working ability! i am super friendly, and am willing to work hard! hire me *****!" lol( i hate cussing but some things just piss me OFF!!!!!!) lol

anywho, i agree with everything u said lol


----------



## AnotherGuy (Aug 5, 2013)

i suck at life said:


> yes! yes! yes! yes! its all rigged. what a joke these hiring managers are. i totally agree with you! for me tho, what i hate is that if i accidentally fumble my words once, i can basically forget about the job. they'd see me as incapable of communicating.
> 
> i just wanna be like "Look, i know i may come across as a bit awkward, but that does NOT! hinder my working ability! i am super friendly, and am willing to work hard! hire me *****!" lol( i hate cussing but some things just piss me OFF!!!!!!) lol
> 
> anywho, i agree with everything u said lol


Yes. That is another point I forgot to mention. You're expected to be this cool calm and collected robot. It's really unrealistic and frustrating to think that this other human being wants to hold you to this perfect standard. It's tad excessive to think you lose a job for flubbing a word or two, but it DOES HAPPEN.


----------



## Morpheus (May 26, 2006)

A lot of hiring is done on the basis of who you know, not how qualified you are.


----------



## Perkins (Dec 14, 2010)

God, I know what you mean. I've had a lot of interviews. I've had some good ones where I know I did well and some bad ones, too, of course. I understand the purpose of what a job interview serves and why they are conducted, but it really pisses me off HOW they conduct them and what they ask you. Every time I just wanna say, "Look, I need money to live, and you need someone to fill this position, and I am willing to do so. Let's help each other out. When do I start?" 

It baffles me with how high they set their standards, which are unrealistic, and ask you some of the most ridiculous questions. (Though I know why they do that. They wanna see how you react and handle yourself.) I remember my eyes nearly rolling to the back of my head when one interviewer asked me, "When was the last time you overcame a struggle?" And all I could think was, "Mother****er, I'm struggling to find relevance in this interview right now!" 

You're right, though. You are pretty much at the interviewer's mercy and it really depends on what kind of mood they're in that day when you're interviewing them. I've had a couple interviewers who were very brusque and clearly didn't believe in being courteous at all, which only made my social anxiety worse, and flubbing my answers, and therefore failing the interview.


----------



## thinkstoomuch101 (Jun 7, 2012)

you guys are so funny. Everything that was said made me chuckle/laugh.. and i TOTALLY agree.

We just had a our "peer panel" interview with a person to work in one of laboratories. She showed up with these cat eye glasses, a chartreuse turtleneck, and neon pink pants.

She dropped the "F" bomb *twice* during the interview,chewed gum like a cow in the field, AND we knew she had a background of *drug use/dealing*. But hey! She was the "best friend" of our Lead manager - we damn well better hire her.

When i asked the manager about this chick, she pretty much had it in a nut shell. *"You only have to put up with her 8 hours a day, so just deal with it." *I sat there kind of stunned. You know what? This chick was hired for about 2 weeks, then took off on a one month vacation. Left everyone high and dry scrambling every day for coverage.

I later asked if she were friend with the Manager she said: "*No, she's REALLY not my friend. I just needed the job soooo.."*

okay!!!

So there you have it folks.. It's not about hiring someone for their ambition, skill level, and fresh ideas in today's economy. Noooooo..

It's about who's "connected" with whom, as well, as if the boss wants to sleep with the short skirts with great legs or the bulging pants-crotch.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

*gasp* tattoos and ebonics!! 

Wait, that has nothing to do with how qualified they are to do the job.


----------



## AnotherGuy (Aug 5, 2013)

Perkins said:


> I remember my eyes nearly rolling to the back of my head when one interviewer asked me, "When was the last time you overcame a struggle?" And all I could think was, "Mother****er, I'm struggling to find relevance in this interview right now!"
> 
> You're right, though. You are pretty much at the interviewer's mercy and it really depends on what kind of mood they're in that day when you're interviewing them.


When I went, it was one of those round-robin gauntlet interviews, except we only got 2 interviewers a piece. The first guy who interviewed me was great. We got into a deep conversation about some of the aspects and pitfalls of a credit analyst position, and he seemed psyched that I was so well informed.

The second interviewer was a woman who clearly wanted to be somewhere else. Granted, she was very polite and cordial, but it was one of those conversations where you could tell that the person was just performing a job and waiting for the time to punch the clock. It gets pretty frustrating.



zookeeper said:


> *gasp* tattoos and ebonics!!
> 
> Wait, that has nothing to do with how qualified they are to do the job.


It does when you're forced to go through the whole professional charade. In the recruiter's emails, we were sternly warned to maintain a business professional attire, look, and demeanor at all times, as there would be company big wigs there that day. Even the candidates got a talking to. And with the exception of myself and an older man that was also there, pretty much no one followed any of those instructions. So I would say, yes, that would have plenty to do with their qualifications. Especially when they were drilling us about sounding professional over the phone with business owners and clients.

I would hate to think that I prepared so many years in college only to lose a career job that I have years of experience in to a kid with a pair of lips tattooed on his neck and a faux hawk that uses the word "aks" instead of "ask" in the name of Affirmative Action. If I didn't get the job because of the older gentleman that was there, than that is exactly what happened.


----------



## JamesM2 (Aug 29, 2012)

Yes, my passion in life is dealing with customers and their abuse.

Yes, the job sounds so interesting and enjoyable. I'm certainly not applying just to get paid. Pick me and even if I won the lottery I would continue working here because my sole purpose in life is to come here every day and slave away for you from sunrise to sunset.


----------



## AnotherGuy (Aug 5, 2013)

JamesM2 said:


> Yes, my passion in life is dealing with customers and their abuse.
> 
> Yes, the job sounds so interesting and enjoyable. I'm certainly not applying just to get paid. Pick me and even if I won the lottery I would continue working here because my sole purpose in life is to come here every day and slave away for you from sunrise to sunset.


You know James, one day I'm GOING to do it haha!! I'm going to say it.


----------



## entangled (May 20, 2014)

zookeeper said:


> *gasp* tattoos and ebonics!!
> 
> Wait, that has nothing to do with how qualified they are to do the job.


this lol.


----------



## ICat (Jul 21, 2012)

zookeeper said:


> *gasp* tattoos and ebonics!!
> 
> Wait, that has nothing to do with how qualified they are to do the job.


That actually says a lot about how professional the candidate is, and depending on position its a huge indicator. Sure if you are hiring someone to clean toilets this isn't a problem. But if that clown is going to represent your company, it's a whole different matter.

Today's job market is grossly oversaturated with overqualified candidates. I think the only realistic chance to get a good job is to know someone on the inside. My resume is very good, and I have plenty of experience in whatever jobs I apply for, and yet I can't even get a damn interview.

A lot of these positions are fake. They already have some person they want to hire because it's their friend or their friend's friend. But by law they are obligated to conduct a realistic interview process, so they drag a bunch of candidates through meatgrinder only to tell them "thanks but no thanks" at the end. 
This is how my sister got hired, her old boss was friends with another boss and he asked him to hire her. So they conducted a charade of interviews with 20 or so people, and didn't even interview her. And then just hired her.


----------



## bottleofblues (Aug 6, 2008)

Yeah the interview process is all bull****, its such an act. You've just gotta play the game, at the end of the day the interviewer is just trying to pick the best out of the bunch.


----------



## scruffy67 (Jun 6, 2014)

JamesM2 said:


> Yes, my passion in life is dealing with customers and their abuse.
> 
> Yes, the job sounds so interesting and enjoyable. I'm certainly not applying just to get paid. Pick me and even if I won the lottery I would continue working here because my sole purpose in life is to come here every day and slave away for you from sunrise to sunset.


That's hilarious. I actually did say once that what motivated me was the next break and the paycheck. Didn't work. Still looking 6 months later.


----------



## scruffy67 (Jun 6, 2014)

I do hate interviews. I feel like the idea is for them to see if they like me, which is a big issue for me anyway. How likeable am I going to be if I feel like I'm being tortured?


----------



## AnotherGuy (Aug 5, 2013)

scruffy67 said:


> That's hilarious. I actually did say once that what motivated me was the next break and the paycheck. Didn't work. Still looking 6 months later.


Haha!! Still looking 6 months later but I wish I could high five you for saying it!


----------



## blueidealist26 (Dec 16, 2012)

I've felt like saying that at interviews, too, or at least something very similar. I've heard that sometimes lately the employers don't hire anybody and end up dumping the existing workload on existing employees, because they didn't interview anyone who met their ridiculously high standards or would work for the low amount they want to pay. Maybe that's what happened this time.


----------



## blueidealist26 (Dec 16, 2012)

ICat said:


> A lot of these positions are fake. They already have some person they want to hire because it's their friend or their friend's friend. But by law they are obligated to conduct a realistic interview process, so they drag a bunch of candidates through meatgrinder only to tell them "thanks but no thanks" at the end.
> This is how my sister got hired, her old boss was friends with another boss and he asked him to hire her. So they conducted a charade of interviews with 20 or so people, and didn't even interview her. And then just hired her.


Exactly what I was referring to in my post above! :b


----------



## AnotherGuy (Aug 5, 2013)

blueidealist26 said:


> I've felt like saying that at interviews, too, or at least something very similar. I've heard that sometimes lately the employers don't hire anybody and end up dumping the existing workload on existing employees, because they didn't interview anyone who met their ridiculously high standards or would work for the low amount they want to pay. Maybe that's what happened this time.


You know, it's really funny you commented this. I was recently talking to someone about that, and they told me the same thing; companies would rather go understaffed than hiring someone who is qualified. I mean I have mentioned the concept of "platinum for the price of silver" before, but we were talking about how local businesses around here are actually closing their doors because they aren't making as much profit as they WISH they would make. The ARE profiting, but not as much they'd like, so they treat the whole business as a loss and close shop. It's lunacy.


----------



## H8PPLNDGS (Mar 15, 2013)

Sometimes even who you know and they already know what you can do won't help. I still remember some volunteers who were hoping to land a job who were punctual, regular, can do the tasks at hand, right image and much more but was passed over for someone else. Everyone else thought they were going to work there. What seems pretty ****ty is the same job application process just to volunteer and it's getting worse. I can definitely understand why fewer people are wanting to volunteer on long term basis especially for menial tasks that should be paid. 

There are days that I wonder what is the point of the whole process from applying, interviewing and being short listed. I still remember from a group interview that someone just walked in without a resume and he got hired with our group even though it was crappy job. 

Also I think perhaps phone interviews or even video conferencing at a employment center or library or other place near where you live would be better and cheaper. Also no need to dress up but at least be clean and conservatively casual. Also questions should be based on qualifications or transferrable skills indicated on a short and simple application rather than pointless company history and/or fake company praising. Sorry just sick of it all like everyone else.


----------

